# For stripped out rear shock bolt holes (e36)



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi all -

When we were at Laguna Seca last year during one of Alex's races, the bottom rear shock bolt came out during the practice session. Odd. But we went into town, found another, put it in the car and the car finished the weekend. Recently, in changing the rear shock mounts and re-installing the bolt, it would not torque up. It would tighten up a bit and then keep turning. It appears there may have been a little too much of removing the bottom shock bolt to work on the brakes in the past and the threads in the control arm were screwed up.

Before the Phoenix race, installed a Perma-Coil M12 x 1.5 helicoil, which works fine for now and even though it is supposed to be able to stand up to removing and reinstalling the bolt, I get the feeling it won't be the solution forever:
Perma-Coil kits

The better permanent solution is the Time-Sert full metal inserts:
Time-Sert

I've heard stripping out those bottom shock bolt holes is fairly common. Will try to do a photo write up when it gets installed.


----------

